# Misfiring Cylinder 1



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

Damm and blast it, been having major problems with the motor

keep getting a misfire on cylinder 1, changed spark plugs and coil pack and all was ok for about 45 miles, then went again. changed spark plug and ok for a while and then same problem

Brand new spark plug looks covered in oil



















Any ideas peeps or am I looking at an engine rebuild, it's only done 44k

:-(

Ta

Migzy


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

If the coil pack is OK, then checking the wiring loom and the plug might not be such a bad idea.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

had a quick look at the wiring loom and plug , there was nothing obvious i could see :-(


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

And moving the coil pack to another cylinder? Does that move the problem too?


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

nope problem stays in cylinder one, brand new coil pack and spark plug in and same problem, the spark plug i took out had only been in there 45 min.

such a pain in the ass and no one can check the car out till the 10th, must be breakdown season :-(


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

My friend has had the same problem, he burnt and changed all sparks twice.
With this problem, the car starts well in the morning but not well when hot, but wrks!
I checked with vag the error..after checked all cables the problem was the generator before the sparks


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

If you're 100% positive that the electrics are all OK, then it might be the petrol injector that doesn't vaporise fuel as it should. As a result the spark plug fails to ignite it properly and fouls up in no time. So you may want to investigate in that area. Anything else off in vagcom that is fuel related?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Obviously vag it's not always 100% accurate but you're right, check the generator with a mechanic using a tester and the fuel injection..and post the error if you have the cable


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks peeps i'll do some further investigation if I can all the help much appreciated 

ta

migzy


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

AA taken a quick look not the fuel injector, so looks like an expensive trip to Audi and a lengthy call to Audi HQ enquiring why a premium motor should fail at 44k. Fingers crossed might get something towards the fix

I'll have to wait and see

ta

migzy


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks like piston rings gone, gonna find out how much it's going to damage my wallet tomorrow.

Surely at 44k a piston ring shouldn't be failing, think i'm going to be giving Audi HQ some grief on the phone tomorrow

:-(

Migzy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Have you had a compression check carried out ?
FASH you may get some goodwill, otherwise no chance.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Excuse me? Piston ring gone? 2.0 TFSI 210bhp?

They do suffer from weak rings, causing excessive oil consumption. But loosing compression....
Was a compression test done? Did they check the inlet for excessive carbon build up? Lot's of carbon could explain for low compression too.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

find out all the details tomorrow :-(


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

You couldn't make this s*** up, Audi have come back with "We think it's the spark plug".

I have new NGK Iridium BKR7EIX spark plugs in all cylinders which are better then the standard platinum NGK that I had in there.

I'm assuming they have to follow the book and try a Audi approved part.

Or I'm I just being numpty and fitted the wrong part even though it was recommended by awesomegti

Ta

Migzy


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

If the spark plug wouldn't fit the engine, all 4 would go off, not just one.

Is cylinder 1 the cylinder had is closest to the PCV inlet? Could it be an excessive amount of oil and oil vapour that is fouling the spark plug in such a rate that the spark plug isn't able to clean itself by burning all the soot off?

I know... just speculating here, but trying to help.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

Well their test just come back with the same results misfire with the Audi authorised part.

Strangely this time round no oil on the spark, the mystery deepens, doesn't give me much faith in Audi.

Thanks for the help everyone, much appreciated

Ta

Migzy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Still no compression check ??
Hoggy.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

nada, if i'm lucky they've blown up the engine and give me a new car ;-)

migzy


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

some good news at last, looks like a faulty injector and even better news they're talking about doing parts and labour as good will gesture.

We'll wait and see it's as it's gone from faulty spark plug, to piston and now and injector



Migzy


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Faulty injector after all then... Strange the AA didn't spot it. 
Nice of Audi to step in.

Not sure how long you've driven with this fault. But the oil might be contaminated with fuel and soot. Fresh oil could be wise.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

Well AA just plug a laptop in and hope for the best.

Still is it normal for the injector to fail, or is this the start of more problems on the motor, doesn't give me much faith in the vehicle.

Ta

Migzy


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Ah.... checking the spraying pattern, that's something that the laptop won't do.

The injector is a very delicate and advanced piece of equipment. The cloud of fuel vapour it creates is exactly the right mixture near the spark plug for easy ignition. Further from the spark plug, the mixture is leaner for better mileage. A manufacturing defect, a bit of dirt or some water in the fuel can cause the injector to fail.

If it is broken and the engine is running at higher revs. for prolonged time, larger droplets of fuel can cause so much heat that eventually the piston melts. I'm pretty sure that won't be the case with your engine. Otherwise it wouldn't have run OK with a fresh plug.

So... I wouldn't expect this to be the start of more problems.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

damm it and i had my eye on a new mk3 TTS, it would of been the perfect excuse ;-)

Migzy


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Ah.... there's still at least another 5-6 years to go to find an excuse to buy a new MK3. Time is ticking... tick ...tock...


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

spoke to soon, audi brentford changed the injector still misfiring, now I'm not a mechanic so are they just going through a process of elimination or are they just shit. They've done a compression test now and are now performing an oil consumption test. Probably to find out if it's a piston ring failure.

Ain't happy either way been car less for nearly 2 weeks :-(

one pissed off Migzy


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice timing to start negotiating for a MK3? I mean.... if despite all the troubles you're still open to buying another Audi.... must be worth something :wink:


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

they were my thoughts exactly, thinking of a change and maybe going S3. but had 3 Audi's now, 1st one to go properly wrong. At the moment the dealership is on the case with Audi HQ to see who will pay the bill.

Wish me luck people 

Ta

Migzy


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

So finally and ending to the nightmare engine failure. Audi are completely replacing the engine at no cost which is great, apparently they've never seen such an engine failure like this before. Even better news I've managed to get 10k off a new TTS.

so only decision to make now is stick with daytona or go black

A quite relieved Migzy


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Audi talk so much shit.

Read your first post and straight away thought injector failure.

Its common as muck.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Remarkable... replace plug, replace injector, replace engine, replace the entire car.....

If you were really considering a MK3 and budget allows.... this might be the moment....


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

Exactly my thoughts, why a new order for a lovely new TTS has gone in this morning, got a fantastic deal and can't knock Audi too much as all the works on the old motor are being paid for and its well out of warranty

A much relieved

migzy


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

migzy said:


> Exactly my thoughts, why a new order for a lovely new TTS has gone in this morning, got a fantastic deal and can't knock Audi too much as all the works on the old motor are being paid for and its well out of warranty
> 
> A much relieved
> 
> migzy


How much are you getting the new TTS for if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

Car specs up at £44539 and I'm getting it for £37239 including free servicing


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Well done Migzy, well done. Hope the relationship with the Mk3 will be a great love affair 

Congrats!


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks peeps.

I've got a few things to say one of them being never take no for an answer.

The first thing they said when I spoke to Audi HQ was "It's out of warranty". Regardless of this I pointed out the sales of goods act and that we have an expectation for products to last a minimum of at least 6 years. 
Secondly that no engine should fail at 44k, especially for a supposedly premium vehicle.

I've had the pleasure of dealing with one of the managers there at Audi HQ called Tom who has been nothing but helpful and could understand my frustration.
I also pointed out that after 3 Audi's there should be some sort of customer loyalty bonus.

My main aim at the start was to get things rectified with my vehicle. I've got the AA road assistance that also covers me for £500 of parts and labour at £18 per month. I just cancel it every year and apply for it again to get the new member rate. This would of gone some way to helping with the eventual fix. Eventually Audi in Brentford identified oil seeping into the cylinder 1, haven't yet got the full breakdown of what exactly failed and they may not even know, but it's meant a brand new engine. I was persistent in that I would not foot the bill for this one.

At the same time I started the process of asking about a new TTS or S3 Saloon, again this may of helped in someway, I do not know for but can't of hindered my cause.

I was adamant to get the best price possible and checked out buyacar for a great price, Audi Brentford went further and not only matched the price but advised they would not make a profit on the vehicle. They also contributed as did Audi HQ and with a bit of bartering also got servicing thrown in.

So although i'll be sad to loose my baby, I'm looking forward to new TTS and not too much of a sting when driving off the forecourt. Moral of the story is be polite but don't take any rubbish, at the end we pay a lot for these cars and should have some expectations not only with quality but customer service.

An expectant father

Migzy ;-)

New specs gonna be

TTS S-tronic
Daytona
Comfort and Sound Pack
Tech Pack
Folding Door Mirrors
Hill Hold Assist


----------

